# Wifi issues on Liquid CM9 latest



## thefuzz4 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

So I just got my hands on a droid bionic over the weekend. This morning I finally sat down and gave it the good ole root using the method in the first post. Which btw Linux users I modified that script for the root to run in Linux and I'll be contacting the OP about that to get it included with the zip.

So I've seen a lot of discussion going on about this but I have yet to find myself a nice working solution. My bionic will connect to my wifi at home with no problems. I can cruise around my LAN just fine. However the wifi indicator never turns blue it just stays grey. I know that from my Asus TF300 that when you have a solid connection it will go blue. I've logged into my firewall (Running the latest version of Sophos (Formerly Astaro)) the firewwall log shows the connections attempting to go through but nothing ever comes back to the phone. After I installed the ICS leak and did the root method it connected right to the wifi. But after I loaded the liquid rom it went back to the connected but no internet access.

I've tried everything that I can possibly think of on the phone to connect this. I've rebooted both of my WAPs in my house in an attempt that maybe they were the issue. I have 2 Linksys WRT54Gs they are both set to the same SSID but different channels on each that way as I move around the house I can migrate from one AP to the other seamlessly. Thank you all in advance for your help with this and I hope that we can figure this out;. BTW my Asus Tablet running stock JB works on the wifi just fine. Oh and my wifi is secured with WPA2 AES+TKIP.


----------



## thefuzz4 (Jan 25, 2012)

So just to rule out security as a possible issue. I tried turning off the security on one of my APs to see if that would make a difference, but sadly it didn't. Tonight when I get on campus for my class I'll connect to the schools wifi which is wide open and see what that does. If anyone has any suggestions in the mean time though for my home I am wide open to all. Thanks.


----------



## thefuzz4 (Jan 25, 2012)

Ok so after being on campus last night it connected just fine and I could do whatever I wanted. Got back home on my wifi here and no love. This morning while I was feeding my kid I noticed that the wifi went blue and I could cruise around for a bit but then it went back to grey and has yet to go blue from that point on. I'm looking through whatever logs I can on my firewall trying to determine what is being blocked but as of now I can't find anything.


----------



## thefuzz4 (Jan 25, 2012)

So in my continued trials and tribulations I am still having issues and from my endless google searches it seems like from what I can understand the bionic has wifi issues. To rule out the the WRT54G's were the issue I finally broke down today and upgraded to a Linksys E1200 N device. This was a purchase that I was considering for quite some time for the N streaming devices in my house. So after getting it installed and everything else the bionic would still not connect to the internet. Connects to the AP just fine just no internet. So I put it in airplane mode took it back out still no love, Put it back in airplane turned on the wifi and still no go. Took it back out of airplane mode, issued a reboot through ADB and now I'm connected. Not sure how long this will stay connected but hey I'll enjoy it while it lasts. If I can figure out anything else I'll be sure to share it.


----------

